# Chile's Mexican Style Grilling Sauce for Chicken



## chilerelleno (Dec 9, 2018)

*Chile's Mexican Style Grilling Sauce for Chicken*
1 28oz can of Enchilada sauce, red or green
2 7oz cans of Salsa Casera (red) or Verde (green), pureed coarse
(or chiles such as today's chipotles)
4T Chile powder
(You can use a chile powder mix, or straight chile powder, e.g. Ancho, Arbol or Guajillo)
2T Achiote powder
2T Paprika
3T Brown sugar
1T Cumin
2T Salt, add to taste

Marinate chicken overnight in sauce
Grill and baste a few times with the leftover sauce


----------

